# button mit unternavi animiert



## sione (30. Juli 2004)

hi!

mein button soll ausfahren(animiert) wenn ich mit der mouse auf die schaltfläche komme sobald ich aus der schaltfläche hinaus gehe sollte sie von diesem ort an wieder zurück(animiert) fahren.

gruss

simon


----------



## thoru (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo sione,

ich glaube das dein Anliegen eher in die Flash-Abteilung gehört,
 zur Not könnte man dies auch noch
über ein animiertes gif-Bild lösen aber in Flash ist es
für mein Empfinden schöner.

Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen das bei dir die Großbuchstaben 
defekt sind. In diesem Board wird sehr großen Wert
auf die Einhaltung der Nettiquette gelegt und deshalb
wäre es schön wenn du diese Funktion an deinem
Keyboard reaprieren lässt.


cu
thoru


----------

